# Blue Username



## wilfy (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi do I need to turn my username blue to show I'm a paid up member or is this something the mods do? Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

One of the mods will do it for you


----------



## wilfy (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wilfy, Your banner was showing correctly yesterday, have you changed any thing. What is your membership No. ?
02503 is in your banner
Hoggy.


----------



## wilfy (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi have no idea just got email saying was a prob with account last night???


----------



## wilfy (Oct 19, 2013)

Membership number is 02503 :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wilfy said:


> Hi have no idea just got email saying was a prob with account last night???


Hi, Who was the Email from ? must be a TTOC prob then, because everything was fine on TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## wilfy (Oct 19, 2013)

Pm sent :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wilfy said:


> Pm sent :?


Hi, PM replied to.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> wilfy said:
> 
> 
> > Pm sent :?
> ...


I've been an TT Owners Club member since Feb 2013. How do I get my number on my profile? 02362

Many thanks,

Mike


----------



## wilfy (Oct 19, 2013)

I followed this
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT Mike said:


> I've been an TT Owners Club member since Feb 2013. How do I get my number on my profile? 02362
> Many thanks,
> Mike


Hi Mike, Once you have membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

